# avatar



## Constance (May 26, 2005)

I'm really having trouble uploading an avatar...Help...please?



Oops! Guess I got it after all.


----------



## MJ (May 26, 2005)

Constance said:
			
		

> I'm really having trouble uploading an avatar...Help...please?


It looks like you have one. Is that the one you want?


----------



## Constance (May 26, 2005)

Yes, thank you...finally got it.


----------

